# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  NO AL FRACKING. No a la erosión y a la contaminación de acuíferos!!

## Calatravo

Aquí os dejo el enlace a la recogida de firmas para que quién lo desee firme la petición a la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla la Mancha de no aprobar el fracking en esta comunidad. 

No se puede permitir que lo que ha remediado la Naturaleza (en parte), quede tirado por la borda por otra nueva agresión a los acuiferos 23 y 24.

En algunas comunidades se ha autorizado ya (o no se ha prohibido) , mientras que en otras se ha anunciado ya su prohibición, como en Cantabria.


http://www.change.org/es/peticiones/...ion#supporters


Un saludo a todos.

----------


## albertillovernel

Ojo, porque el tema del fracking es mucho más serio de lo que parece. 
Sin entrar en muchas discusiones técnicas sobre su tasa de retorno energético o si son económicamente viables sin ayudas ni subvenciones, el tema es que estas compañías (equivalentes a las típicas UTEs de la burbuja inmobiliaria tipo ANFEJU=Andrés, Felipe y Julián, solo que con nombres en inglés) vienen a continuar aquí un modelo de negocio que se les está desinflando en EUA. 
Piden permisos para "investigación", pero según consta, hacen prospección y extracción pura y dura desde el primer día y el primer pozo. Introducen cantidades enormes de agua en las grietas que se han abierto primero introduciendo cargas y luego para fracturar las rocas, y en cuanto decae la producción del pozo, -en meses o quizá un par de años- se abandona con toda la mierda que han inyectado, y se mudan a otro sitio, generalmente a unos pocos kilómetros de distancia, repitiendo la jugada. 

Con suerte, se desmontará un poco la infraestructura si aún tienen intención de seguir perforando -queda muy mal que te alquilen un local para una fiesta y te mudes al de al lado dejándolo lleno de basura-, pero en el momento en que se vayan finalmente eso de recoger el desastre son beneficios perdidos, o sea que podéis imaginar cuál será el acto final. Las compañías mineras en el extranjero siempre hacen lo mismo; se llevan la riqueza que encuentren y les dejan el mondongo de resíduos a los lugareños, que para eso son de allí.

Posteriormente, tanto el agua contaminada como el metano retornan a la superficie; las enormes presiones litostáticas derivadas de la profundidad a la que se perfora (varios kilómetros) fuerzan al fluído a subir cuando las grietas abiertas retornan a su ser, por lo que si la boca del pozo no está bien sellada, el agua contaminada vuelve a salir a la superficie, y si no tiene las edades geológicas para corroer la tubería instalada por cualquier punto de los miles de metros de recorrido, uniones y soldaduras para infiltrarse en el terreno a la profundidad a la que encuentre menor resistencia a su paso, generalmente aquella que por su porosidad pueda contener acuiferos. 

El resto, ya lo podéis imaginar; aguas contaminadas o flameantes, envenenamiento de acuíferos, fauna, flora y personas; están creando pequeñas "zonas cero" contaminadas a largo plazo por un puñado de dinero. _Economía de mercado_, creo que lo llaman; mientras salga a cuenta económicamente, siempre habrá quien vendería hasta a su madre por dinero. Y no digamos si no son de la tierra y los políticos que autorizan el desastre tampoco (cosa que sucede en CLM).

Por eso es crucial unir una gran reacción ciudadana, impugnar las decisiones políticas de estos malnacidos que pueden condenar y arruinar vastos territorios a cambio de un fajo de billetes en el bolsillo. Ya sabemos que España está en venta por sus actuales dirigentes, pero lo que no sabiamos es que también la alquilan para destruirla.
Saludos!

----------


## cayo

Esto es muy grave.

Firmado y pasado a contactos.

----------


## Calatravo

Gracias por explicarlo Albertillo, lo tenía pendiente y te me has adelantado  :Smile: 

Dejo un gráfico para que se vea todo el proceso

----------


## albertillovernel

Os dejo este pequeño documental de 20 minutillos para que veáis lo que supone el fracking en EUA, y lo que se nos avecina. Está en inglés americano, aunque tiene un acento bastante neutro y los subtítulos (y su traducción online) funcionan aceptablemente bien. Os lo recomiendo. Hay una versión subtitulada, pero sólo de los 8 primeros minutos.




Desde aquí, vamos a intentar mover una plataforma de rechazo que se sume a las que ya se han formado en la zona de Ossa y el Bonillo. Nos estamos jugando el futuro para que unos cuantos vengan aquí, lo envenenen todo y se lleven unos milloncejos como premio.

----------


## culipardo

El otro día escuché a la presidenta Cospedadl decir en una rueda de prensa todo ese discurso de que las empresas españolas no pueden quedarse atrás en la obtención de una energía a precios asequibles, que no había ningún riesgo sanitario ni ambiental bla, bla bla... Como en las primeros sondeos la empresa adjudicataria vea posibilidades de negocio el acuífero 24  y por tanto las lagunas de Ruidera pueden quedar gravemente heridos.

----------


## REEGE

O sino que se lo pregunten a los vecinos de Torreperogil y toda esa parte de Jaén...
Ya mismo tenemos pequeños terremotos por nuestras queridas lagunas a cambio de unos eurillos que se llevarán algunos a Suiza!! :Mad: 
Una pena éste país.

----------


## Calatravo

Estoy muy cabreado después de ver el área geográfica que queda afectada por los permisos (de investigación, de momento)

Castilla la Mancha concedió con fecha 3 de agosto de 2011 y publicado posteriormente en el BOE tres permisos de investigación de duración de 6 años en Albacete para fracking. Estos tres permisos se denominan "Esteros" ( 26.460 hectáreas), "Almorada" (26.840 hectáreas) y "Nava" ( 20.130 hectáreas)

Anuncio oficial:  

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2011/08/1...2011-27685.pdf

Mapa de los permisos, concesiones y explotaciones en uso en toda España para 2013 (*haced zoom para verlo bien*): 

http://www6.mityc.es/aplicaciones/en...as/inicio.html

Más detallado, la zona permitida para investigar que queda afectada:

http://fracturahidraulicano.info/permiso/esteros.html

http://fracturahidraulicano.info/permiso/almorada.html

http://fracturahidraulicano.info/permiso/nava.html


Un saludo a todos

----------


## Varanya

¡Qué barbaridad, si están al lado de la Lagunas de Ruidera y sobre los acuíferos!

Son capaces de cargarse todo un ecosistema valiosísimo como éste, contaminar las aguas y destruir los acuíferos.

----------


## cayo

> Estoy muy cabreado después de ver el área geográfica que queda afectada por los permisos (de investigación, de momento)
> 
> Castilla la Mancha concedió con fecha 3 de agosto de 2011 y publicado posteriormente en el BOE tres permisos de investigación de duración de 6 años en Albacete para fracking. Estos tres permisos se denominan "Esteros" ( 26.460 hectáreas), "Almorada" (26.840 hectáreas) y "Nava" ( 20.130 hectáreas)
> 
> Anuncio oficial:  
> 
> http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2011/08/1...2011-27685.pdf
> 
> Mapa de los permisos, concesiones y explotaciones en uso en toda España para 2013 (*haced zoom para verlo bien*): 
> ...


Esto es muy grave.

Yo estoy bastante lejos pero algo hay que hacer, y parar a esta gentuza, esto supone la destrucción irreversible de los acuíferos.

¿Existen por la zona plataformas u organizaciones ecologistas que estén luchando ya por este tema?

----------


## No Registrado

Por lo que he podido leer, todas las organizaciones ecologistas están denunciándolo y realizando acciones.

Pero para éstas cosas hace falta un apoyo popular más amplio.

En facebook y todas la redes sociales el movimiento es tremendo, no sólo en España:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/NO-Al-...41840049239500

----------


## Calatravo

A ver qué sucede mañana, aunque mucho me temo que lo que va a suceder es que nuevamente funcionará la disciplina de voto, y la mayoría tumbará la proposición.

Los que sean diputados por las zonas donde se autorizaron los sondeos que se lo expliquen a sus paisanos......sí es que pueden

http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=1391479


Saludos

----------


## NoRegistrado

> A ver qué sucede mañana, aunque mucho me temo que lo que va a suceder es que nuevamente funcionará la disciplina de voto, y la mayoría tumbará la proposición.
> 
> Los que sean diputados por las zonas donde se autorizaron los sondeos que se lo expliquen a sus paisanos......sí es que pueden
> 
> http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=1391479
> 
> 
> Saludos


No entiendo como luego esa gente puede dormir tranquila por la noche. Ni aduciendo ignorancia se puede justificar esa salvajada.

No me lo puedo creer.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## aberroncho

El día 19 de Abril se estrena  la película "Tierra prometida" con Matt Damon, la cual gira en torno a esta técnica del Fracking.

http://www.europapress.es/cultura/ci...410103005.html

----------


## Calatravo

Al final ha sucedido, desgraciadamente, lo que pronostiqué. En nuestro país, los políticos son más que previsibles

http://www.laverdad.es/albacete/2013...304111945.html


Saludos

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Al final ha sucedido, desgraciadamente, lo que pronostiqué. En nuestro país, los políticos son más que previsibles
> 
> http://www.laverdad.es/albacete/2013...304111945.html
> 
> 
> Saludos


Es vergonzoso. Ésta mañana en la SER han entrevistado a un paniaguado encargado de toda la propaganda en medios a favor del Fracking. Y según le escuchabas te daban ganas de ir a pedirle por favor que utilizara esa técnica en el patio de tu casa.

Como siempre, te venden la moto, dicen que es una Harley, la compras y luego es una vespino sin motor que te arruina y te llena todo de porquería.¿ A qué me suena?

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## faeton

Pienso que antes de tomar cualquier postura, hay que conocer bien lo que es y lo que representa.  Una cosa clara, necesita mucha agua para que funcione que se pierde, con lo que no sé si es apropiado para un país seco.

De todas maneras para que todos estemos informados de una manera correcta y no por medio de lobbys ecologetas o petroleros o de gas natural (que curiosamente están unidos en ésto), igual que contra las centrales nucleares...os paso este link:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/scie...386593#slide-1

----------


## NoRegistrado

En USA, la discusión a favor del fracking tiene más adeptos porque allí hay algo que aquí no: la propiedad del suelo no solo es de su superficie, sino de todo lo que haya debajo.

 La fincas allí suelen ser grandes y hay gente que se está forrando, y el dinero hace cerrar los ojos.

 Petroleros, negociantes oportunistas y políticos, en España es un cóctel explosivo.
Saludos. Miguel

----------

